

Ask HN: any hosting companies offering microservers? - hoodoof

It would be great to be able to rent a microserver, ideally with an SSD - is such a configuration even possible at the moment?  If yes, does anyone know of a hosting company that offers them?
======
smoove
Please define microserver.

Amazon offers virtual servers ranging from very small, to very powerful:
<http://aws.amazon.com/en/ec2/>

~~~
hoodoof
I'm wanting to rent a node on a microserver:

[http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/unix_linux/2294...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/unix_linux/229400078)

[http://gigaom.com/cloud/with-sales-booming-dell-sees-a-
micro...](http://gigaom.com/cloud/with-sales-booming-dell-sees-a-micro-server-
future/)

~~~
trafficlight
Does it really matter what hardware it's running on? From your point of a view
one of these nodes and a VPS would look and function the same, right?

------
pasbesoin
Some months ago, a member here mentioned a $40/month atom-based server offer
that seemed to please them.

SearchYC...

Hmm. I didn't recall it being in this context, but maybe this is it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2429947>

